# Honda 3-Wheeler Question



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi Everybody,

I haev a 1981 Honda 3 wheeler that I am trying to get running for Ice fishing season. It sat for about 5 years and was not used at all. I cleaned the carbureator and had it running real good for a couple days and now all the sudden it won't start again. It has good compression and and it is getting fuel. When I pull the plug and hold it against the cylinder I can see a spark. This is the plug that sat for 5 years. Do you guys think that the spark plug is just too weak to turn it over? I am no mechanic and am just about out of ideas other that the bad spark plug.

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I like to replace the plug on mine every couple of years no matter what. It always makes it run better. The other thing to check is if it has the old metal gas tank, make sure you aren't getting "micro rust" particles back into your carb which keep plugging it up. This happened to me for years until I went to a plastic tank.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions Steve. I actually just put a plastic gas tank on it because the old one was so rusted. I actually just took some sand paper to the gap in the plug and it fired right up again so I think a new plug will do the trick and I'll just keep some sand paper and a spare plug in the toolbox in case this happens again.


Thanks again


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

replace your fuel lines if there still the orginals. the rubber brakes down and plugs up the carb.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Mine does the same thing after awhile. Always keep some clean plugs with you. Everytime I have a hard time starting I put in a clean plug and away I go.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys! Hopefully I will get a chance to meet you guys out on LSC this year ice fishing! I will have to get a radio so I can communicate with you guys.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I have one of those old machines too. I had some problems starting the thing for the longest time until I decided to shut the gas off after every use. Being gravity fed it would flood itself out just by sitting around. Runs like a champ and don't have any other problems with it. my .02 anyways.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Well things are good! I got the machine runnin like a top. Now we just need some safe ice and I'm all set.


----------

